# Leds estroboscopicos



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 13, 2008)

Este circuito se alimenta con una bateria de 9 V . 
para los estroboscopicos , usé leds azules, que son los mas potentes que consegui, y los otros, usados como luces de posicion , los puse para aprovechar el paso de la corriente , en lugar de poner una resistencia, ya que esta levantaba mucha temperatura, y consumia corriente al cohete.
puede tener diversos usos, como balizas para bicicleta o auto...
el circuito es experimento mio, pero igual funciona ...
espero que les sirva
saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Feb 13, 2008)

Quisiera yo saber diseñar una de esas cosas! Gracias, lo voy a armar a ver que tal.

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Feb 13, 2008)

hola.
ese es el tipico circuito conocido como bascula electronica o flip-flop.
Por cierto ese circuito tal y como lo has dibujado *NO FUNCIONA*
El emisor de los transistores tienes que ponerlo en la parte de abajo a GND


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 14, 2008)

probalo, y despues me decis

te digo, porque yo lo arme asi, desconociendo el patillaje del 548.  despues, cuando me di cuenta de que el emisor estaba hacia los leds, y no haci gnd, lo cambie de posicion, pero no obtuve el mismo resultado. de la unica manera que hacia flashes era conetado a lo burro, asi.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 14, 2008)

hola
es imposible que funcione. comprueba tu conexion con el patillaje de este transistor.
seguramente habras puesto el emisor a negativo.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 14, 2008)

Hola armaggedon_1757.

Funciona, solo que transistor así tiene menos ganancia y porque el voltaje de la fuente es de 9V.
Para un fuente de voltaje mayor el transistor de malogra.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 14, 2008)

efectivamente, la conexion es como yo la hice. este circuito me salio por accidente. yo quise modificar un circuito flip-flop, para hacer un led estroboscopico. pero no me di cuenta de que el colector era el que estaba conectando a gnd. 
en otras palabras, yo desconocia el patillaje del BC548, pero si sabia que la base era el del medio. lo arme en un protoboard, y funcionaba bien. y despues lo arme en una plaqueta diseñada para un kit de flip flop, en la que los transistores si estaban bien conectados, y no dio el mismo resultado. 
si  alguien puede, que lo ARME y me diga si no funciona por favor, porque entonces es pura suerte mia tener este circuito en perfecto funcionamiento.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 14, 2008)

si quitas los transistores y los sustituyes por diodos te funcionara de la misma forma


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 14, 2008)

usando diodos, me saldria mas caro armar el circuito, porque los transistores cuestan 20 centavos, y los diodos 25 centavos cada uno.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 15, 2008)

bueno, es muy rata mi ultimo comentario, pero lo que buscaba era hacer destellos tipo flash, con la menor cantidad de componentes y dinero invertido posibles....
bien simple la cosa. tambien en donde estan los leds azules, se puede suprimir R5 , y conectar ambos anodos de los leds a  R1


----------



## pepechip (Feb 15, 2008)

si suprimes R5 lo mas seguroes que solo se te encienda un  diodo led, ya que las caracteristicas intrinsecas de los led no son identicas, y esto provocara que un led te limite la tension de alimentacion y impida que el otro te funcione.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 15, 2008)

yo solo digo las cosas que probe y que funcionaron. no estoy escribiendo información errada para perjudicar a nadie. entonces no se suprime R5 y ya.


----------



## microtronic (Feb 15, 2008)

en los transistores NPN el emisor va a tierra en especifico tu circuito podria funcionar mal...no el colector como lo tienes si fueran PNP si estuviera bien haci como lo tienes


----------



## pepechip (Feb 15, 2008)

hola


			
				microtronic dijo:
			
		

> en los transistores NPN el emisor va a tierra en especifico tu circuito podria funcionar mal...no el colector como lo tienes si fueran PNP si estuviera bien haci como lo tienes


en este circuito no trabajan como transistores, sino como diodos


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 15, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola.
Te mando el circuito de un NPN polarizado de modo invertido, en los simuladores livewire, y proteus.
Como ya dije, funciona, pero tiene mucho menor ganancia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 16, 2008)

al tener menor ganancia , el led hace un flash, si se conecta como corresponde, se va apagando de a pòco. por eso, es que funciona correctamente en este circuito esa configuracion de los transistores. si se quisiera armar otro circuito se conecta emisor a gnd .
la mayoria dice que como esta configurado no anda. quien crea que no anda, por favor que lo pruebe con las dos configuraciones de conexion, para que vea por que lo conecte asi.
saludos


----------



## CCCDigital (Jul 4, 2008)

He Acabado de hacer ese circuito pero nada mas prender en flash los de las izquierda y los de la derecha permanecen encendido constantemente, aqui se los dejos echo en Livewire :d..


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 4, 2008)

Hola CCCDigital.
Los transistroes están mal colocados.
Entra a Tools, después entra a Simulation pon la opción Explosions.
Y corre tu circuito, y mira lo que sucede.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jul 13, 2008)

el circuito funciona , NO es un flip - flop el diseño .  los unicos leds que deberian destellar son los azules (estroboscopicos). los otros leds son para aprovechar de alguna manera energia que se perderia poniendo un resistor (ademas este se recalienta ) los leds de la derecha, deben permanecer prendidos


----------



## aprendis (Jul 29, 2008)

armaggedon 1757.......... no esas tan pichirre..... prueva con los diodos y ve.... yo vay  a tratar de armalo de las dos formas y te aviso.............


----------



## steven gonzalez (Abr 15, 2009)

hola buenas tardes, amigos necesito ver si me pueden ayudar con esto. estoy haciendo un aviso publicitario  con 88 leds aproximadamente y necesito hacerlo parpadear. les agradeceria si tienen algun esquema que me pueda ayudar, y sino me pueden escribir para ver si me dan luces hacerca de este tema . gracias


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 15, 2009)

CCCDigital dijo:
			
		

> He Acabado de hacer ese circuito pero nada mas prender en flash los de las izquierda y los de la derecha permanecen encendido constantemente, aqui se los dejos echo en Livewire :d..



hola ,,si hiciste el circuito y los led hicieron flash ,,entonces el amigo armagedon tiene razon de que funciona,,,los otros led que no parpadean ,,explico que 
era para aprovechar la potencia ..saludos


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jun 29, 2009)

este circuito puede servir por ejemplo, para un modelo de aeromodelismo.. los leds rojo y verde de la derecha del circuito, sirven como las luces de posicion del avion, y los azules se los sustituye por rojos de alto brillo, y sirven como las anticolision o beacon (BCN). le dan una apariencia bastante real.


----------

